# connecter i pad mini retina



## bdechambly (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'envisage d'acheter une tablette i pad retina. 

Ma question va paraître "neuneu" Mais j'ose :

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il était possible de la connecter à mon imac via port usb pour copier des documents, et également de connecter une clé usb sur l'ipad. 

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait des adaptateurs

1) Lesquels ? Faut-il 2 adaptateurs différents pour une clé et pour le IMac?
2) Avez-vous une fourchette de prix ou des modèles à me conseiller ?

Merci pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.


----------



## cillab (27 Janvier 2014)

bonjour
oui ton ipad est livré avec un cable USB LIGHTNING tu devras faire la mise en route sur ton IMAC VIA ITUNES
pour copier des documents ,il te faudra les transférer  sur ton IMAC ou de ton imac
pour des films sur ton IPAD
2é pour ce qui est de la clef USB tu oublies ton IPAD va te dire si tu achètes l'adaptateur
votre logiciel requiére trop de puissance
quant au transfert de photos depuis l'adaptateur SD Card Camera Reader
il ne fonctionne pas 
il te faut acheter l'adaptateur 30 broches et mettre l'ancien lecteur SD CARD.
J'en suis pour un  lecteur sd 2425 +USB Camera 25 environ.
tiens moi au courant j'ai un IPAD AIR à part cela tout le reste est nikel
si tu veux des adaptateurs,jai mis les miens au pieds du sapin.
Tu as posé les bonnes questions


----------



## bdechambly (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous 

et merci Cillab pour toutes ces précisions qui me sont précieuses.

Une bonne nouvelle : on peut connecter son ipad sur son imac sans adaptateur, c'est déjà ça  Pour la clé usb par contre :rateau:

Je me posais une autre question Pour le wifi, l'ipad peut-il se connecter à n'importe quel réseau wifi ?


----------



## cillab (27 Janvier 2014)

oui à condition d'avoir la clef du réseau ou dans les hotels pas de probléme
partout ou c'est gratuit si tu va chez un copain tu lui demande son code wifi

si tu est sur freebox tu installe l'appli COMPAGNON et tu visionne tout les films ,que tu a enregistrer su ta box
sinon tu installe VLC  et de ton ordi tu lui colle tes films AVI MKV ect


----------



## bdechambly (27 Janvier 2014)

Encore une bonne nouvelle, ce n'est pas tellement pour les films mais plus pour accéder à ma  boîte mail. Avec mon smartphone (orange) je ne peux QUE me connecter sur réseau Orange&#8230; Je me demandais si c'était pareil pour l'ipad. Merci pour ta réponse rapide !


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Janvier 2014)

Heu... Ne confonds pas les choses.
Techniquement tous les smartphones et tablettes peuvent se connecter sur n'importe quel réseau.
Après, commercialement si je peux dire, tu ne peux te connecter que sur les hotposts wifi de l'opérateur chez lequel tu es abonné, mais ça vient des opérateurs qui n'autorisent pas la connexion sur leurs hotspots wifi aux non-abonnés, la limitation n'est pas matérielle.
Après si tu as le mot de passe d'un réseau privé, ton smartphone (comme n'importe lequel et n'importe quelle tablette) peut se connecter sur le réseau, quelque soit l'opérateur.


----------



## bdechambly (28 Janvier 2014)

Oui désolée tout est assez confus pour moi. 

Mon téléphone portable détecte bien les réseaux wifi de tous les opérateurs mais après pour se connecter il faut la clé, et de toute façon même quand je suis sur un hotspot orange ça fonctionne pas non plus !:rateau:

Mais je m'égare, le sujet initial c'était l'ipad ! 
Merci pour vos réponses qui éclaircissent petit à petit les choses.


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

Ne sois pas désolée. Je ne voulais juste pas que tu achètes un iPad zn pensant que ce donnerait accès aux hotspots de tous les opérateurs (dont une mutualisation serait loin d'être stupide, en plus, parce franchement...).
Par contre, techniquement, l'iPad se connecte sur n'importe quoi, pas de soucis.


----------

